# Turn off the Dark can't catch a break



## Grog12 (Nov 29, 2010)

The nerd in me is sad...the theatre geek in me isn't surprised: 

U2's 'Spider-Man' Musical Spins Tangled Web of Disaster at First Preview - Amplifier


----------



## Footer (Nov 29, 2010)

Just did some rough math based on the 1 million/week running costs... Running the typical 8 shows a week @ 125 dollars a seat, it is going to take 87 weeks of fully sold out shows for them to break even. If these are issues they are having on an installed show, there is no way this thing is going to be taken out on the road at even a 1/3 of the level. From the sound of it, without the effects this show does not have much to offer. 

Now, I will be down in the city the first day this opens: Book of Mormon


----------



## soundman (Nov 30, 2010)

Footer said:


> If these are issues they are having on an installed show, there is no way this thing is going to be taken out on the road at even a 1/3 of the level. From the sound of it, without the effects this show does not have much to offer.


 
It should be an arena style show in the same vein as Walking With Dinosaurs.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 30, 2010)

Footer said:


> Now, I will be down in the city the first day this opens: Book of Mormon



Agreed.

I would not be surprised if Spiderman never turns a profit. But, who knows, perhaps Bono's attachment to it will draw in a new crowd?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 1, 2010)

Footer said:


> Now, I will be down in the city the first day this opens: Book of Mormon


 
Seriously? I found the South Park episode was hilarious, but this seems beyond bad taste. I can't imagine a long run for this show. You can probably do it at the local community theater by next season (if anyone wants to that is).


----------



## jstroming (Dec 19, 2010)

UPDATE: Delayed again, until mid-February.....

'Spider-Man' Delayed Again Due to Injuries and Creative Changes - WNYC Culture


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 19, 2010)

Any info on the concussion? It says she sustained a concussion from a rope. I just can't see how that happens.


----------



## chausman (Dec 19, 2010)

mstaylor said:


> Any info on the concussion? It says she sustained a concussion from a rope. I just can't see how that happens.


 I don't either but anything that can go wrong will go wrong. Even if it is something as stupid as a rope.


----------



## Footer (Dec 19, 2010)

I personally think they are taking the google approach to producing shows on Broadway and keep the show in Beta forever. Right now, they are running previews and selling the show out in previews. They tell the audience something might cause them to stop and restart. Therefore, when something does break people don't freak out. Kind of like google does with all of its products. You can use it, you can pay for it, but if it breaks don't come crying to them. Added to that, people are going all Nascar like on the show and wanting to see something blow up and if it does not they are upset. So, they might just keep this thing in previews forever. If it sells, it sells.


----------



## zmb (Dec 19, 2010)

_Turn off the Dark_ was mentioned in my local paper along with other adapted musical successes and failures:
The Arts | Musicals from movies, TV, history try to find footing on slippery Broadway | Seattle Times Newspaper


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 20, 2010)

Interesting article on stage management:
Spidey spins epic technical challenge - Entertainment News, Legit News, Media - Variety


----------



## smgray (Dec 20, 2010)

About time! 

But yeah, that was a very informative/interesting article. Managed to be general enough for non-theatre people but still provide insights into how they run the show. Interesting about splitting up the calls between both of them, as well as calling from the lower balcony/flying circle.


----------



## What Rigger? (Dec 21, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Interesting article on stage management:
> Spidey spins epic technical challenge - Entertainment News, Legit News, Media - Variety


 
There's a LOT of unintentional hilarity in that article, Derek. Thanks. For those of y'all that haven't been around lots (or even a little) automation, that whole "space shuttle control" line is absolutely true. My wee little 2-axis automation takes up two full monitors of data alone just for me when I'm at the console, plus I have THREE spotters to call "stop" if needed: one standing next to me at the home position, one on the opposite end with an e-stop pendant, and one FOH. 

Assistant stage manager Jenny Slattery, who works beneath the stage, says, "The flying is scary, but every aspect of it is very controlled. But once that hole is in the floor, there are actors not attached to anything running near it. I don't think you can stand above it or below (the pit) and watch somebody approaching it at speed and not feel a little clench." 

This is my favorite part: "The flying is....very controlled". Haha. 
Or maybe not, allegedly.

Having walked toward enough open elevator pits in my life (in blackout, with ground fog...), you're darn right you clench up.
I'd still rather be up in the air than on deck, all things being equal.

So say a prayer for these poor b*stards, gang. They are gonna need every bit of the theater gods help to make this happen and...wait for it..._get home safely._
Just like all of you should. Every day.


----------

